# What wil they look like??



## Amitesh (Apr 15, 2009)

Well MY BIRDS JUST LAYED THEIR SECOND EGG TODAY!!!. I am very happy!!! From the info I have read, I am supposed to not disturb the parents that much. I am wondering how much,and how often I should give them grit. I was also wondering what their children would look like. 

http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/o...geons001-1.jpg I have been told that he is a Pied Sooty Blue Bar, or Blue Pencil splash.

http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/o...Pigeons002.jpg I have also been told that she is a Pied Red check white flight, or Red check splash 

It would be great if someone could help me


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Amitesh said:


> Well MY BIRDS JUST LAYED THEIR SECOND EGG TODAY!!!. I am very happy!!! From the info I have read, I am supposed to not disturb the parents that much. I am wondering how much,and how often I should give them grit. I was also wondering what their children would look like.
> 
> http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/o...geons001-1.jpg I have been told that he is a Pied Sooty Blue Bar, or Blue Pencil splash.
> 
> ...


Keep just ONE thread........you've posted this twice...........and have one answer already.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All sons will be red. They will carry the blue gene.
All daughters will be blue.

It's a sex-linked mating so you'll always know the sex based on the color.
The children will also be pied in some way or another, depending on just what kinds of white they have in them.

All the babies will also be checks unless the hen is split for bar. In that case, you'd get both checks and bars.

Also that sooty gene will show up in the babies. It's dominate, and it only takes one dose of it for it to show. So if the bird doesn't look sooty, it doesn't carry the gene.


----------

